# 5ft makeover



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I wanted to go a more simple look more substrate room for the clowns to frolic on. This is not fully finished as yet, a couple more plants to be added, but this gives a general idea of the look. 

The water is tannin stained and still cloudy from the full substrate change. (please excuse the angle of the pic)










Substrate - pool filter sand
Decor - lava rock & wood
Plants - swords & val
Fish - Clown loaches & BN


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Your tanks always look so good, nice job!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice work, your loaches will appreceate it I'm sure lol


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

What i was putting in here i am not lol. I found a supplier of another type of fish i have been wanting for a long time, so have decided to go with them instead....i will need to order them and that wont be for at laround 4 weeks until order can be supplied

Added some smaller swords today as well as a male BN


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

as always tank is looking great


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanx Rob 

A new pic - tank is tannin stained so i adjusted photo so you can see. Once i get around to doing a water change i'll grab a better pic  (tis awkward as there is another tank in the way *L*)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great....but wait, now we guessed the fish and you're switching it?!?! Are you TRYING to kill us?!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

tank is looking great rebecca..lets play name that fish again.

Rick


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

i love the look of the pool filter sand. i'm actually the manager of a pool store, so i can get it easily and for cheap. i'm just curious...does the sand stir up and cloud the water during water changes, or if your moving a net around in the tank??


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Summer/White tiger - Errr yeah sorry bout that *LOL*

corE - I wish i could get it cheap lol. Sand does not move, doesnt cloud. Put it this way, when i got it i dumped it in a bucket, gave it a quick swish, and dumped it into a full of water tank, 2 hours later clear. I planted the plants in it, and no clouding. I run my fingers through it, no clouding.... It doesnt stir up when the loaches sift through it, it drops straight back down to the bottom.

The only thing with the one i have, i'm pretty sure it is NOT inert. Hence the fish choice change.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pics


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pic

Still pretty much empty.

Tank decor has changed due to having to remove everything to catch some fish.
One thing noted since the change, the clown loaches are not hiding 24/7, not sure why. Strange critters!


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

wow I love that look....nice job


----------

